# Eclipse - Zwischen Klammern springen



## reibi (25. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen;


Also erstmal ne grundsätzliche Frage: 
@Administrators:
Ich hab ne EclipseSpezifischeFrage und weiss eigentlich nicht wo ich das hinPosten soll. Da sicherlich viele von Euch auch mit Eclipse proggen, wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn es eine Kategorie extra für EclipseFragen gäbe. Diese haben ja mit Java-selbst recht wenig zu tun. Ein geeignetes EclipseForum gibts offensichtlich auch nicht, deshalb würde sich sowas doch anbieten oder? Im solchen Fall würde ich auch viel beitragen können, da ich da bescheit weiss und viele potentielle Fragen beantworten könnte.

@Alle:
So .. nun mein eigentliches Problem: Ganz früher habe ich in TextPad programmiert und dort kommte man mit <STRG+M> zwischen beliebigen Klammern hin und her springen. Diese Funktionalität vermisse ich bei eclipse ein bischen. Ich kann die Kalmmern nur highLighten; was aber bei entfernten klammern recht müsam wiederzufinden ist.

Anders herum kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sowas im Eclipse nicht gibt, vielleicht weiss ja jemand wie man mit nem geeigneten HotKey zwischen den Klammern springen kann.

Danke schon mal im Voraus ;-)


----------



## WieselAc (25. Jan 2007)

Strg + shift + p


----------



## WieselAc (25. Jan 2007)

In diesem Zusammenhang auch hilfreich 

STRG + SHIFT + L


----------



## reibi (25. Jan 2007)

Klar mit den Keys(STRG + SHIFT + L)

Danke vielmal ;-)


----------

